# The early line on fall lineups: What's in, out, and undecided



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

From USA Today

Shows that are gone or nearly dead that I'm bummed about:

Eleventh Hour
Worst Week
Life

Bubble shows I'm hoping come back:

Scrubs
In the Motherhood
Better off ted
My Name is Earl

Shows I have DVR'd, but haven't watched yet (if they get axed, I'll probably just delete):

The Unusuals
Castle
Southland
Sit down, shut up


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Eleventh Hour bums me out! 

I hope they will renew 'The Unit' and possibly 'Cold Case' and 'Without a Trace'. I realize the later two are not really on the bubble due to poor performance but rather costs.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Shows that are gone or nearly dead that I'm bummed about:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Life


Hope they put _Life _on life support, and give it one more shot. If not, maybe they'll consider moving it to USA, like _L&O:CI_. I re-watched that last episode. Sooo enjoyable! /steve


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ouch... Earl and Scrubs?? Thought they were doing well.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Worst Week


How long can you root for this dude. Fresh for 1/2 episode.



spartanstew said:


> My Name is Earl


Is he still not done with that list. Fresh for one season.



spartanstew said:


> The Unusuals
> 
> Southland


Like both of these, Southland better of the two. Now let's hope they can keep them going.

Too many new shows are good for a pilot and a few follow ups. But never seem to last. Just all victim of ratings expectations.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl and Chuck are the only bubble shows I watch and would like to come back. Have Southland and The Unusuals set for recording, but haven't watched them yet.

Don't really feel strongly about anything in the gone/nearly dead category. Only show I watched there was Worst Week and it seemed like it would have limited story lines anyway.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Shows I have DVR'd, but haven't watched yet (if they get axed, I'll probably just delete):
> 
> The Unusuals
> Castle
> ...


I recommend you watch Southland.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well all of my NBC shows are on the bubble, Earl, Medium and Chuck. My Name Is Earl could go and I wouldn’t miss it these days. The show jumped the shark with the whole prison thing, and hasn’t been the same since. I’ve almost removed it from my scheduled recordings a few times. Medium, never thought it was a super show, but good enough to keep me entertained, but this season so far has been awesome, best one so far IMO. This is one of the most formulamatic shows on TV but it has improved A LOT lately. And Chuck, I don’t even want to think that might not return. Chuck is just an awesome show all the way around.

I’m not too surprised about Eleventh Hour. I really liked the show, while so parts were far fetched, it was pretty good. I Without A Trace is the only Bruckhiemer drama I don’t watch, not sure why, but if it’s between that and Cold Case, I hope Cold Case stays. I love how you’re taken back in time with the flashbacks. Gary Unmarried and Old Christine, I would miss both if they go. I’m not much of a comedy guy but I enjoy these two shows, but if I had the choice better them then Big Bang Theory. And on the CW, Reaper was so good last year, but so far this season it has just plain sucked. Andi is the only reason why I still watch it.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

One Tree Hill and Smallville? I thought those shows were finally being put to rest. The CW needs to get some new ideas, their schedule is really looking tired.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

tcusta00 said:


> Ouch... Earl and Scrubs?? Thought they were doing well.


Here is a pretty accurate site. They say Scruds is already scrapped.

http://www.tvhell.net/


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Of the shows listed from USA Today, the only one I care about, and care a lot, is _Life_. I DVR it, but watch it the same night. I love this show!

I feel the same way about _Medium_. It portrays the only believable "family" on television, which is saying something when the mom and daughters all have dreams/visions about events including murders! When _Medium_ didn't start the fall season until January, I was afraid it was gone, so I was extremely happy to see it again this year. I hope it's not cancelled, because I love this show too!

I gave up on Earl when he was in prison and removed the timer then. Of the others, I watch 11th Hour, but I didn't ever think it would last very long. Until Felix joined the team, you could root for the characters but you didn't really care about them much.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Charise said:


> Of the shows listed from USA Today, the only one I care about, and care a lot, is _Life_....
> 
> I feel the same way about _Medium_. It portrays the only believable "family" on television, which is saying something when the mom and daughters all have dreams/visions about events including murders!
> 
> ...Of the others, I watch 11th Hour, but I didn't ever think it would last very long. Until Felix joined the team, you could root for the characters but you didn't really care about them much.


You and my wife could be twins.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Charise said:


> I gave up on Earl when he was in prison and removed the timer then.


I barely made it through that season, but I'm glad I did. I think this season has been very good.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Make that triplets!! I liked Eleventh Hour, but when they added Felix, it added a whole new dimension - that comedic chemistry.

And Medium is a fabulous show. And you are so right about the realistic family. My husband actually watches this show every week as well, sometimes even before I get to it. We thought this season was pretty spectacular!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

mreposter said:


> One Tree Hill and Smallville? I thought those shows were finally being put to rest. The CW needs to get some new ideas, their schedule is really looking tired.


There are _rumors_ of a 9th & 10th season of _Smallville_.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Ouch... Earl and Scrubs?? Thought they were doing well.


They've said since the move to ABC that Scrubs was done after this year. Zach Braff doesn't want to do any more and apparently ABC can't throw enough money at him to convince him otherwise.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> Make that triplets!! I liked Eleventh Hour, but when they added Felix, it added a whole new dimension - that comedic chemistry.


Agreed! I had a hunch when they added Felix, the show was in serious trouble.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Agreed! I had a hunch when they added Felix, the show was in serious trouble.


The writing sure didn't help. IMHO, it ranks with _CSI:Miami_ as one of the two most poorly-written primetime shows.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> [My husband actually watches this show every week as well [...]


Me too. Wife and I both love it. /steve


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Ouch... Earl and Scrubs?? Thought they were doing well.


I'll be sad if Scrubs gets scrubbed out . If ABC might have done a better job of showing the show and advertising it's return, it might have done better... 

This is one of the best seasons of Scrubs ever! At least if it goes out, it'll go out on a high note!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> This is one of the best seasons of Scrubs ever! At least if it goes out, it'll go out on a high note!


You know what they say in show biz... "better to leave 'em begging for more!" /steve


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Better Off Ted is awesome. Hopefully they give a it a real run at it before they cancel.

I still watch My Name is Earl but I would nbot be saddened if they killed it off. THey did get too wacky there with the prison and other stuff and they got away from the original premise that people liked. I am sure they thought that people might get tired of it and guessed that making some changes would help, but the changes they made backfired big time.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

phrelin said:


> You and my wife could be twins.


I'll take that as a high compliment!


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Don't the networks do their up-fronts and announce their fall schedules in about 2-3 weeks?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mreposter said:


> Don't the networks do their up-fronts and announce their fall schedules in about 2-3 weeks?


Yep. In May, but it isn't what it used to be. NBC does it's own thing and cable channels have been pushing their products for two months.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Is Worst Week done? Call me a woman but I think the show is hilarious. And the British original is great, too.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> From Shows I have DVR'd, but haven't watched yet (if they get axed, I'll probably just delete):
> 
> *Castle*


Even if it gets cancelled, it is worth watching. Great chemistry between them and he is very funny.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Even if it gets cancelled, it is worth watching. Great chemistry between them and he is very funny.


ABC should have let Castle premiere on Sundays at 9pm. I'd bet a lot of former SATC, from before, and Desp. Housewives Sunday night female viewers would tune in. DH is showing its age.

And Fox is airing sitcoms/comedies, CBS with Cold case, so there is different viewers. 10pm on a Monday is a harder sell. Monday is already competitive with the 9pm hour.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Although Medium is formulaic, I hope NBC keeps it somewhere, though it maybe tough finding a place. Anyways it's a show that can be repurposed to cable tv well, though after about 5 or 6 seasons the incremental value of another season prob wouldnt justify keeping it (probably happening with Scrubs).

Looking at wikipedia's entry for Medium it says:
is produced by Picturemaker Productions and Grammnet Productions in association with CBS Paramount Television.
NBC maybe reluctant to pick it up, because as the show ages a year, it becomes more expensive (actor salaries), and ratings aren't increasing either. Given that its in association with a CBS related entity, maybe CBS could pick it up.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rnbmusicfan said:


> Although Medium is formulaic, I hope NBC keeps it somewhere, though it maybe tough finding a place. Anyways it's a show that can be repurposed to cable tv well, though after about 5 or 6 seasons the incremental value of another season prob wouldnt justify keeping it (probably happening with Scrubs).
> 
> Looking at wikipedia's entry for Medium it says:
> is produced by Picturemaker Productions and Grammnet Productions in association with CBS Paramount Television.
> NBC maybe reluctant to pick it up, because as the show ages a year, it becomes more expensive (actor salaries), and ratings aren't increasing either. Given that its in association with a CBS related entity, maybe CBS could pick it up.


I don't watch Medium or Ghost Whisperer on CBS, but those shows would likely make a formidable pairing on Fridays for CBS should NBC decide not to renew Medium.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From TV Week:


> The network Monday said it was ending its Thursday night sitcom experiment a week earlier than planned, pulling "In the Motherhood" and "Samantha Who?" following the shows' April 23 broadcasts.
> 
> That means "Ugly Betty," which wasn't slated to return to ABC's lineup until May 7, will reappear on April 30.


The consensus around the net is that Motherhood is gone.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

phrelin said:


> The consensus around the net is that Motherhood is gone.


Please tell me someone has decided that Bob Sagat's show was a BOMB and isn't coming back either......please :grin:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Please tell me someone has decided that Bob Sagat's show was a BOMB and isn't coming back either......please :grin:


If it helps, my wife and I decided it was a bomb and won't be coming back to our DVR.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Please tell me someone has decided that Bob Sagat's show was a BOMB and isn't coming back either......please :grin:


That show is sssoooooooooo bad:lol:


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I just hope FOX decides 100% to renew Terminator: SSC !


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

rnbmusicfan said:


> ABC should have let Castle premiere on Sundays at 9pm. ....... Monday is already competitive with the 9pm hour.


I think ABC was wanting to use its huge DWTS audience as a lead in.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The consensus around the net is that Motherhood is gone.


It wasn't as funny as it could have been. It lost me the first week when the one sister decided she wanted to be pregnant to get more attention and help.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Had an episode of _The Unusuals_ in the can (DVR) that we finally got a chance to watch last night. Really liked it. It's a keeper.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Please tell me someone has decided that Bob Sagat's show was a BOMB and isn't coming back either......please :grin:


I was bored, tuned into this show, tuned out within 5 minutes.... That's 5 minutes of my life that I will never get back.....


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

phrelin said:


> If it helps, my wife and I decided it was a bomb and won't be coming back to our DVR.


It never actually made it to the dvr permanently, we deleted it while still watching it.....



dave29 said:


> That show is sssoooooooooo bad:lol:


Horribly bad, so bad that I would rather get road rash all over myself and then be forced to take a salt water bath.....



say-what said:


> I was bored, tuned into this show, tuned out within 5 minutes.... That's 5 minutes of my life that I will never get back.....


you and I both my friend you and I both....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Please tell me someone has decided that Bob Sagat's show was a BOMB and isn't coming back either......please :grin:


The sad part of it is that it's getting ok ratings because of it's time slot after Dancing With The Stars. I think Spongebob would get his first 10 million rating in that slot.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Fingers *definitely *crossed for _Life_.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In the "figures don't lie but idiots sure can figure" department, read this article about what the media folks spend their time doing: Set-Top-Box Data: A Directional Exemplary Vivisection, Translation & Scheduled Meet.:scratchin


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> mreposter said:
> 
> 
> > Don't the networks do their up-fronts and announce their fall schedules in about 2-3 weeks?
> ...


For anyone that is interested, the _formal_ Fall 2009 schedule announcements for the networks are slated as follows:

NBC - Monday May 4 (ahead of the "upfronts week")
FOX - Monday May 18
ABC - Tuesday May 19
CBS - Wednesday May 20
CW - Thursday May 21

Of course, there will be "leaks" ahead of time and changes after all summer long.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i202b681b4f137513e078e67f0d29aa46

ABC announced some renewals today including Dancing w/Stars, Greys, Housewives, Bachelor. A few shows are still on the fence including all the new shows this season such as Castle, Unusuals and Better Off Ted.

I like Castle and hope they manage to find a spot for it on the schedule.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mreposter said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i202b681b4f137513e078e67f0d29aa46
> 
> ABC announced some renewals today including Dancing w/Stars, Greys, Housewives, Bachelor. A few shows are still on the fence including all the new shows this season such as Castle, Unusuals and Better Off Ted.
> 
> I like Castle and hope they manage to find a spot for it on the schedule.


Finally caught up with the _Unusuals _last night. Wife and I both enjoyed all 4 episodes. I read where the ratings so far have been dismal, tho. Too bad, because I think the show is a keeper. /steve


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

mreposter said:


> I like Castle and hope they manage ...ver start watching another ABC scripted show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Finally caught up with the _Unusuals _last night. Wife and I both enjoyed all 4 episodes. I read where the ratings so far have been dismal, tho. Too bad, because *I think the show is a keeper. */steve


We too, or two?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I can tell you that after what ABC did to _Men in Trees_, that if they drop _Castle_, my wife will never start watching another ABC scripted show.


Castle is good. Hope they renew it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

phrelin said:


> For anyone that is interested, the _formal_ Fall 2009 schedule announcements for the networks are slated as follows:
> 
> NBC - Monday May 4 (ahead of the "upfronts week")
> FOX - Monday May 18
> ...


So on my Birthday, I'll either get a good present or a bad one. Please NBC, keep Chuck!


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Boy, Scrubs and Earl have jumped the shark big time imo!
We will ride them out the rest of the season but then off the DVR they go....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For sure Kings is out ... NBC is shelving it on Saturdays until June 13, and then "promises" to air all remaining episodes. The last showing had a dismal 0.6 rating.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Wonder how Southland on NBC's ratings are doing?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

xmguy said:


> Wonder how Southland on NBC's ratings are doing?


As I posted on the other thread, Southland didn't do as well as NBC wanted it to. But I give it some hope.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Original (non-spin off) dramas are rarely a hit right out of the box, they need time to establish characters and build an audience. Networks need to give these shows time to develop and grow. 

Endless cancelations and churning content only drives audiences away to safe, known shows. As an example, my Mom will often turn on HGTV and watch one of those real estate fantasy shows. She'd rather watch the third or fourth repeat of a show she knows than try and figure out some drama she's never heard of and that'll probably get cancelled after 3 weeks.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's another Hollywood Reporter article about up-front buzz. Among their hot picks are:

*ABC*
Flash Forward (sci fi) w/Joseph Fiennes 
Eastwick
V
Limelight

*NBC*
Trama
Parenthood (wasn't there a failed version of this about 15 years ago?)
Legally Mad (David E Kelly)
Community (w/Chevy Chase)

*FOX*
Human Target (based on the comic book)
Glee (I think I've already seen ads for this)
Maggie Hill (medical drama, yawn)

*CBS*
NCIS Spinoff (yawn)
Three Rivers (w/Alex O'whatshisname)
Happiness isn't Everything (w/Jason Biggs)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Wonder how Southland on NBC's ratings are doing?


Slipping each week. 3.2.>3>2.5, according to "tvbythenumbers". /steve


----------

